# Trysim, die kostenlose 3-D Simulation und S7-Simulation



## Josef Scholz

http://www.trysim.de/

3D-Maschinen - Simulation für SPS-Programmierer:
TRYSIM  V2.9 
3D-Maschine, SPS 
und
Programmiergerät

Alles in einem Programm !

TrySim simuliert gleichzeitig die Maschine, die SPS und das Programmiergerät. 
Daher ist außer Ihrem Win'95/98/NT/2000 - PC keine weitere Hardware 
oder Software notwendig, um SPS-Programme zu schreiben und zu testen





















Download der Demo-Version

Die Demoversion von TrySim ist voll funktionsfähig mit einigen Einschränkungen:

Sie ist zeitbegrenzt .
Die Anzahl der Elemente in der Simulation 
(Förderband, Taster, Leuchtmelder usw.) ist auf 40 begrenzt. 
Das SPS-Programm kann aus nicht mehr als 5 Bausteinen 
mit jeweils max. 35 Netzwerken bestehen. 
Es sind viele (einfache) Beispiele vorhanden, die durch einen 
kurzen Projektkommentar erläutert werden. 
Eine Beispielsitzung führt in max. 10 min in die Grundlagen der Bedienung ein. 

Deutsche Version V 2.9 : tsdemogl.zip (4,3 MB).


Du kannst auch eine kostenlose Demo-CD bei http://www.trysim.de/ anfordern.


----------



## Markus

danke!

--> software


----------



## kathi

*hilfe trysim demo*

so ich entschuldige mich schon mal im voraus für die anfängerfragen die jetzt gleich kommen... 

ich versuche gerade mich in die sps progrmmierung einzuarbeiten für mich ist dass aber sehr neu... deswegen würden mir ein paar programmbeipiele sehr weiterhelfen! ich habe die trysim demo heruntergeladen aber außer der beispielsitzung finde ich keine weiteren beispiele!
wo sind die???:-|

zum beispiel würde ich gerne eine sehr kleine schrittkette programmieren...
gibt es genau für dieses programm vllt noch eine weitere onlinehilfe? denn mache sachen werden durch die hilfe des programms noch nicht ganz klar!
zb werden die adressen immer richtig angelegt oder kann es sein dass man da etwas ändern muss? was bedeutet AW 512? oder EW 512 oder MW 120? 
A= Ausgang?
E= Eingang?

vielen dank schon mal!!
lg kathi


----------



## ernesto_1969

hi - kenn mich leider aus kaum aus - aber soviel kann ich dir sagen

ew - eingangswort - brauchst du für analogwerte
aw - ausgangswort - brauchst du für analogwerte
mw - merkerwort

mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen - da leider k(aum)eine ahnung


----------



## MeisterLampe81

ernesto_1969 schrieb:


> hi - kenn mich leider aus kaum aus - aber soviel kann ich dir sagen
> 
> ew - eingangswort - brauchst du für analogwerte
> aw - ausgangswort - brauchst du für analogwerte
> mw - merkerwort
> 
> mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen - da leider k(aum)eine ahnung



Betrunken, bekifft oder einfach nur Spam?? Oder alles zusammen.. Klasse erster Beitrag auf einen Post, der schon 1 Jahr alt ist... *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark

*Aaaargghh*

Hallo,



			
				ernesto_1969 schrieb:
			
		

> hi - kenn mich leider aus kaum aus - aber soviel kann ich dir sagen
> 
> ew - eingangswort - brauchst du für analogwerte
> aw - ausgangswort - brauchst du für analogwerte
> mw - merkerwort
> 
> mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen - da leider k(aum)eine ahnung



Hat Deine Umschulungsmaßnahme gerade erst angefangen oder stehst Du schon vor der Abschlußprüfung ?
Dann war es für uns Steuerzahler in jedem Fall recht teuer. Für Dich auf jeden Fall umsonst, aber leider vergebens ...   :sb7:

Question_mark


----------



## Jochen Kühner

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Betrunken, bekifft oder einfach nur Spam?? Oder alles zusammen.. Klasse erster Beitrag auf einen Post, der schon 1 Jahr alt ist... *ROFL*



Aber noch besser finde Ich das Kathi vor einem Jahr einen 7 Jahre alten Thread ausgräbt....


----------



## MeisterLampe81

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Aber noch besser finde Ich das Kathi vor einem Jahr einen 7 Jahre alten Thread ausgräbt....



Aber Kathi hat wenigstens die SuFu benutzt und TrySim gefunden..


----------

